# Underbelly Cover



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

I've got to drop the underbelly cover to do some minor maintenance.

My question is: What type of sealant/insulation/whatever you want to call it do you use to reseal around the edges? Currently there is a styrofoam type of material that looks like it might have been sprayed on.

Another thought as I write this. Can you use teflon tape to seal the plastic plug from the hot water heater and the lowpoint drains?

Thanks for the input in advance.

Jim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I never worried about sealant on the underbelly, just screwd it right back in place.
I use pipe dope in a tube for the water heater plug.
Low point drains dont need anything, they're like a flare fitting that seals


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I didn't put any sealant when I put the belly back up
and the heater plug I use a little teflon tape on mine

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Teflon tape for me too on the water heater. I haven't taken the underbelly off of mine except for a couple of places so I could take a peek in there.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have used spray foam insulation when sealing the underbelly. Thats what it looks like keystone used. You can find it in colors at most hardware stores ( black) . Or you can just paint it after it dries. Be careful that is works with/on plastic.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to agree with the spray foam insulation.


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

I used the hardware store great stuff foam for doors & windows. The kind that does not expand as much, or outwardly bow door & windows frames. Or your belly cover for that matter. The other types have a large expansion rate, and get very tough. It went in just fine, and looks great after, when you hit it w/ a little black paint. It will not bow it (ripple it) when you toss it in the cracks. 
My 2cents...
JJ



dutchman said:


> I've got to drop the underbelly cover to do some minor maintenance.
> 
> My question is: What type of sealant/insulation/whatever you want to call it do you use to reseal around the edges? Currently there is a styrofoam type of material that looks like it might have been sprayed on.
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I used Great Stuff spray insulation on my underbelly as well. Works great!









A word to the wise though... Wear a pair of disposable latex gloves when using. That stuff is *REALLY* sticky!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks all for the input.

Great Stuff foam for doors and windows, some teflon tape on the plug, and don't worry about the low point drains.

I knew I could count on ya.

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Underbelly Cover


Geez, my pants hide most of mine!









Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Underbelly Cover
> 
> 
> Geez, my pants hide most of mine!
> ...


Your 31 RQS came with pants????









What will Keystone think of next?????









Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > Underbelly Cover
> ...


That 31RQS is looking better every day!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > Underbelly Cover
> 
> 
> Geez, my pants hide most of mine!
> ...


LMAO
















Don


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I used a black foam spray that you get in gardening stores. ( Even Home depot sells it in the gardening pond section ). Its waterproof once dry. Its used to glue rocks in place on outdoor ponds. It expands just like regular foam insulation and also comes in a spray can. I actually think its the same as what Keystone uses at the factory.


----------

